# ##DATA# not working after JB update



## Balabharathi (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am using stellar in india, with a local cdma provider using the SIM card.

When it is in ICS, once the hidden menu is enabled, i can access the ##data#, this menu i will use to select between the CDMA only, EVDO only or hybird mode.

But after the JB update, i am not able to access this menu and also the **772 menu for inputting the MSID.

Can anyone share the JB equivalent of the above codes.

Thanks,


----------



## billard412 (Oct 30, 2012)

Balabharathi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am using stellar in india, with a local cdma provider using the SIM card.
> 
> ...


if u have a backup or tar file of the 4.0.4 system u should be able to extract the hiddenmenu.apk from system/app and install it. That should bring the codes back.


----------



## Balabharathi (Mar 29, 2013)

I dont have the backup and such things .. Can you please give me the hiddenmenu.apk file if you have one. It will be great help to me.


----------



## trojan (Apr 4, 2013)

hello can you please advise how you updated your stellar in india without verizon sim. When I go to settings> About > Software Update > Check New it always says " Service unavailable"
How can I upgrade?


----------



## billard412 (Oct 30, 2012)

Here ya go best of luck


----------



## trojan (Apr 4, 2013)

Balabharathi,

I also want to enable CDMA only, can you tell me what needs to be done to achieve the same.

Thansk


----------



## dr.faramroze (Apr 6, 2012)

No hidden menu like ##3282# will be accessible on any JB built on any phones now onwards. JB is a platform to prevent reflashing of CDMA phones worldwide. Just flash back 4.0.4 I200VRLH2 combination file in ODIN 3.0.7, select PDA and flash it. No other tweaks necessary. Dial *#22745927 and enable hidden menu. On the dialer, again dial ##3282# and select edit, goto others select 1x HDR selection, select CDMA-HDR-LTE, save and exit. In ##3282# menu, goto Korea mode, select India mode. Reboot and enjoy !!. 1x and EvDo works on Tata Indicom, MTS and Reliance CDMA.


----------



## techtronics (Feb 14, 2014)

Sir i can u plz let me know how to update stellar to 4.1.2 with internet working on ril omh sim... THANKS

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

